# Kribensis hiding in different caves after failed spawn ?



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

G'day kind people,

I have a pair of kribs in a tank with 11 neons. They was happy in there and did there 2nd spawn in that tank, there first was in my yellow lab tank.

Both spawns have failed, and it seems after this last failure they are kinda sulking in there caves.. each one has there own. They are not as active after this spawn also, they normally would feed from the top of the tank.

I am not sure if it is normal or not as I have never had a tank devoted to kribensis before. I took them out on there own because I thoguht they would be happier away from the yellow labs.


----------



## Nodalizer (Nov 7, 2011)

Nevermind, the problem is my filter I believe, its not big enough bio capacity. Gonna have to source some small matrix or the like until i can afford a bigger filter.

Sorry for the wasted post.


----------

